# Tagging



## Valnyr (Apr 20, 2010)

How do you tag people in your submissions?


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> you'r



Nice, haven't seen that one before


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 20, 2010)

*Facepalm* That one always gets me. 

*Correction* Your submissions. 

Ya happy now?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 20, 2010)

What do you mean by tag? If you're wanting to link someone's icon in the submission text it's :iconusername: or :usernameicon:


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 20, 2010)

I kinda get it, but explain a bit more.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/
Scroll down to site specific features.


----------

